# Uber Does Not Care About Drivers



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Unlike most companies and corporations, Uber has no interest in any type of long term relationship with their drivers. Comparing Uber to companies like Walmart is pointless, because despite their bad reputation, Walmart cares a lot more about their employees than Uber does about their drivers. Why is this?

Legally, Uber drivers are not employees. We are independent contractors, easily replaced. Regardless of how many hours per week we work, we receive zero normal employee benefits. (Uber receives a referral fee or "piece of the action" for the minimalist driver "benefits" that they do offer.)
Uber not only expects, but requires all drivers to be deactivated in a few years and replaced by autonomous cars. It's the only way for Uber to become profitable. Uber is now losing billions each year.
Uber's focus is growing market share, cutting costs, and managing their many current scandals along with an internal employee "revolt". The interests of drivers are far down the priority list.
Given this perspective, the crappy way Uber treats it's drivers is not only expected, it's likely to worsen over time. Getting organized is the only politically viable way to exert power over the Uber decision making process. There has been minimal progress in California. Unfortunately, by the time drivers are organized nationwide, it is likely that autonomous cars will have arrived. Long term, look for a job in another industry.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Until most vehicles on the road are autonomous, I wouldn't expect anyone to operate a fleet of autonomous vehicles for hire in the near future.

The best way for Uber to turn profits is to stop being scared of their customers and collect 100% of the fare they owe. That is their #1 reason they are not profitable as the report stated that they actually only collect, on average, 40% of the actual fare that is due. Most of that is probably based on poor route reports, or reporting an "issue" and receiving a refund for the trip, etc. They're so terrified of their customers shadow that they do this.

The next way for Uber to turn profits is to stop giving driver incentives. 

in 2016, Uber net revenue was about $6 Billion. If they didn't refund so much to pax, they could probably bring that number up to $10 Billion yearly. With 75% given to drivers, that leaves $2.5 Billion a year just to maintain an app and some servers, with some customer service. Double the rates, still being well below Taxi rates and you're up to $20 billion yearly. $5 Billion a year...cut back on R&R and just maintain enough employees to keep the app and servers running and you're in business. Investors are paid back within 3-5 years.

That's plenty of profit and they'd be stupid not to be satisfied with that.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Some people are uberpeople.net bloggers and some people are uber drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maven said:


> Unfortunately, by the time drivers are organized nationwide, it is likely that autonomous cars will have arrived.


Or there will be another 200k ignorant drivers ready to take your place.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Until most vehicles on the road are autonomous, I wouldn't expect anyone to operate a fleet of autonomous vehicles for hire in the near future.
> 
> The best way for Uber to turn profits is to stop being scared of their customers and collect 100% of the fare they owe. That is their #1 reason they are not profitable as the report stated that they actually only collect, on average, 40% of the actual fare that is due. Most of that is probably based on poor route reports, or reporting an "issue" and receiving a refund for the trip, etc. They're so terrified of their customers shadow that they do this.
> 
> ...


if they had ANYONE who had ever run a cab company in the past, running uber support... they would know how many bogus complaints get called in trying to scam the company.

Most tech companies don't have to deal with this with in such great regularity.

Uber could EASILY "roll back" some of the price cuts and cut back on driver incentives down to zero and go profitable in very short order.


----------



## uberJAW817 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ridesharing seems to be the only business that continues to decrease costs to it customers. How many companies do you know that will figure out how to decrease the price paid by its customers despite no cost savings found? Did Uber talk to their drivers and say "Hey drivers did your costs go down so we can decrease the amount we pay you?" This whole industry is upside down.

SEAL Team 5 is correct in that this company only exists because of the ignorance of current drivers and the ones that will come after you. The idea of RideShare is killer and the apps are sweet for customers but customers have to pay what it really costs eventually. I can't imagine that Uber will run their SDCs at a loss when the time comes. They will just keep pushing the drivers to float them till they can get SDCs running.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> Unlike most companies and corporations, Uber has no interest in any type of long term relationship with their drivers. Comparing Uber to companies like Walmart is pointless, because despite their bad reputation, Walmart cares a lot more about their employees than Uber does about their drivers. Why is this?
> 
> Legally, Uber drivers are not employees. We are independent contractors, easily replaced. Regardless of how many hours per week we work, we receive zero normal employee benefits. (Uber receives a referral fee or "piece of the action" for the minimalist driver "benefits" that they do offer.)
> Uber not only expects, but requires all drivers to be deactivated in a few years and replaced by autonomous cars. It's the only way for Uber to become profitable. Uber is now losing billions each year.
> ...


Ive worked at walmart befor you think they care? That place is like a revovling door. They can actually do it as their training for each person is only $1000 each and they just put newbies in a room with tv on how to be "part of the team". Managers keep manageing the store so they dont need anyone to give them the proper training.

Most of time you dont get to get fulltime so you dont get beneifits. Even managers esspecally the one near me has 5 managers. You get more per hr but with 5 you still part time.

Walmart is also funded by the US government so they will never go away. They just as bad as uber. Atleast mcdonalds can help with schooling


----------



## uberJAW817 (Feb 23, 2017)

Walmart does subsidize itself very heavily from local govt. No security just local police. Low hours so employees on Medicare/Medicaid/SNAP. Big tax incentives to build and will move down the street if they lose them. No water capture systems for all their trash/oil/fertilizer run off from their parking lots. I could go on.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

uberJAW817 said:


> Walmart does subsidize itself very heavily from local govt. No security just local police. Low hours so employees on Medicare/Medicaid/SNAP. Big tax incentives to build and will move down the street if they lose them. No water capture systems for all their trash/oil/fertilizer run off from their parking lots. I could go on.


Its kinda funny how in trucking world everyone wants to be walmart driver. 
40 hr work week,100% drop and hook, extremely good beneifits and 6 figure pay.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

in most corporate world, ceo and top level management don't care about low level employees.

stop *****in and whining, you want to work for a company where the company actually cares for you, go get educated and work for a company.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Ive worked at walmart befor you think they care? That place is like a revovling door. They can actually do it as their training for each person is only $1000 each and they just put newbies in a room with tv on how to be "part of the team". Managers keep manageing the store so they dont need anyone to give them the proper training.
> 
> Most of time you dont get to get fulltime so you dont get beneifits. Even managers esspecally the one near me has 5 managers. You get more per hr but with 5 you still part time.
> 
> Walmart is also funded by the US government so they will never go away. They just as bad as uber. Atleast mcdonalds can help with schooling


One other thing: Walmart will cut people if they have reached a certain time period that triggers requiring certain benefits or hour guarantees . It's called the six-month or nine-month cut, and it's been seen with a few people who work there.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

So you feel that Uber is so much better then Walmart? You would rather work for Uber as a driver independent contractor, most earning the same or less (hourly average after expenses) than a Walmart employee earns? Uber has no six-month or nine-month cut and Walmart's benefits cannot compare to Uber's superior benefits for drivers that are ... um ... are ... uh ... don't really exist. Never mind


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

walmart has no benefit for part time employees.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> walmart has no benefit for part time employees.


Few companies give benefits to those working less than 30-hours per week. There are notable exceptions like PetSmart. If you can only work less that 30 hours but want/need benefits apply to one of these. If you are working less than 30 hours per week, but want a full time position with benefits then go find one. Yes, it is undeniably difficult today, but not impossible.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

Absolutely they don't give shit


----------

